# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ألمعية الفاروق في الفن العسكري ( قراءة في كتابه للقائد سعد بن أبي وقاص عندما وجهه لفت

## أحمد الظرافي

*ألمعية الفاروق في الفن العسكري* 
*( قراءة في كتابه للقائد سعد بن أبي وقاص عندما وجهه لفتح العراق )*
*إعداد: أحمد الظرافي*  
*الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على محمد المبعوث بالهداية والرحمة للعالمين، وأرضى اللهم عن الأربعة: أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي، وعن أمهات المؤمنين، وسائر الآل والأصحاب، واخرس يا الله، السنة من يتطاول عليهم بسوء، واخزهم في الدنيا والآخرة.* 

*أوجه العبقرية في شخصة الفاروق*
*الفاروق أبو حفص، عمر بن الخطاب بن نُفيل بن* *عبد العزَّى القرشي العدوي: هو ذلك الرجل العظيم الذي يعد من أقوى رجال التاريخ شكيمة وأشدهم بأسا وأسدهم رأيا وأبعدهم نظرا وأعفهم نفسا وأطهرهم ذمة وأنقاهم ذيلا . فحياته جديرة بأن تدرس درسا وافيا دقيقا إذ كان مثال الشهامة واليقظة والعدل، والإنصاف، والسهر على الرعية، والزهد والتقشف والاستماتة في إيصال الخير إلى كل فرد من أفراد الرعية. لا يحابي كبيرا أو غنيا أو قريبا ولا يستصغر شأن صغير أو فقير**[1]**. عرف عمر بن الخطاب في شبابه بالشـدة**والقـوة، وكانت له مكانة رفيعـة في قومه إذ**كانت له السفارة في الجاهلية، وأسلم في السنة السادسة من البعثة النبوية، وفرق الله تعالى بإسلامه بين الحق والباطل، وشهد جميع الغزوات مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،* *وأصبح الصحابي* *العظيم الشجاع الحازم الحكيم العادل، صاحب* *الفتوحات، وأول من لقب بأمير المؤمنين0 وقد استمرت خلافته عشر سنين تم فيها كثير من* *الفتوحات والانجازات المهمة،**وهو أحد العشرة المبشرين بالجنة، ومن علماء**الصحابة وزهادهم. وكان قويا في الحق لا يخشى فيه لومة** لائم**[2]**. وكان الفاروق طويلاً مهيباً، كأنه راكب والناس يمشون**[3]**. ومما روي في فروسيته رضي الله عنه أنه كان يأخذ أذنه اليسرى بيده اليمنى ويجمع جراميزه باليسرى ( أي يرفع ما ينتشر من ثيابه ) ويثب على فرسه فكأنما خلق على ظهره**[4]**.* 
*إن: عمر بن الخطاب، عبقرى من الذين لا يعدون فى الزمن الواحد بأكثر من آحاد، قوى الجسد، بائن الطول، تملأ هيبته القلوب، هيبة من قوة النفس قبل أن تكون من قوة الجسد، تشهد العيون أنه معدن العظمة وقوة العبقرية ومتانة التكوين. عادل لأنه قوى، ومستقيم لأنه عادل، وحازم لأنه مستقيم، بطل إذا واجه الأنداد، رحيم مع الضعفاء، يرق للأرملة، وينفخ النار ويحمل الدقيق، ويرحم يهودياً ضريراً، فيأمر له بما يكفيه من بيت المال.. يعطف على البهيم الذى لا يحسن الشكاية، ويضرب رجلاً لأنه يُحمّل جمله ما لا يطيق ..قوى النفس، بالغ فى القوة النفسية، غيور على الحق، جياش العاطفة، شديد الشكيمة، فطن عليم بخبايا النفوس.. فراسة تكشف الخفايا وتستخرج المعانى، ضرب من استيحاء الغيب واستنباط الأسرار. عادل مفطور على العدل، شديد فى الله بلا هوادة، مهيب رائع المحضر. مفتاح الشخصية هو طبيعة الجندى بكل أبعادها من شجاعة وحزم وخشونة وغيرة ونجدة ونخوة وطاعة ونظام. يصلى فيسوى الصفوف، ويرى الناس متفرقين فى المسجد فيأمرهم بإمام واحد، ويحمل الدرة ليذكر المخالفين بهيبة القانون. سمت عسكرى بالفطرة، وليس بالأسوة والتعليم، يأمر بتعلم الرمى والسباحة والفروسية والمصارعة. ويقول: إياكم والسمنة، ويأمر بالجد ويمشى شديد الوطء، جهورى الصوت كما يمشى الجنود، يعيش فى دنياه عيشة المجاهد، فيؤثر الزهد وعيشة الكفاف، ويقف بين يدى الله وقفة جندى يؤدى الحساب، ذلك هو الجندى فى طبيعته المثلى، الفاروق الذى لهجت بعدله الأجيال*[5]*.*

*الفاروق كقائد عسكري*
*من* *المعلوم أن عمر بن الخطاب، رضي الله عنه، كان من أعدل الخلفاء وأجرأهم في نصرة الحق وإغاثة المظلوم، ولكن الشيء غير المعلوم عنه، أو الذي لا يعلمه إلا ندرة من**الباحثين، هو موهبته العسكرية، بل الستراتيجية إذا صح التعبير، لأنه كان يسيِّر**جيوشه لتحقيق أهداف معينة* *ضمن خطة إستراتيجية محددة**[6]**.‏ وقد قام عمر بخلافته أتم قيام وجاهد في الله حق جهاده فجيش الجيوش وفتح البلدان ومصر الأمصار وأعز الإسلام**[7]**.*
*ولذلك: لم يكن مفهوم ( فن الحرب وإدارتها ) عند أمير المؤمنين عمر منفصلا أو مستقلا أو معزولا عن إدارة الدولة، أو سياسة المجتمع، ولكن، وعلى الرغم من ذلك، فقد تميز بمجموعة من الظواهر التي أضفاها أمير المؤمنين بما توافر له من قدرة على الإبداع. هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية ثانية، فإن هذه الإدارة وتلك السياسة لم تكن إلا استمرارا، لما سنه الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم وسار على نهجه الخليفة الصديق رضوان الله عليه. وإذن، فإن كل ما فعله الفاروق عمر هو تطوير ذلك البناء الذي وضع الرسول الأعظم قواعده وأرسى أسسه على الخير والحق والعدل وعلى أجمل ما في الوجود من القيم والفضائل*[8]*.* 
*ولقد استفاد المسلمون كثيرا من معاركهم مع أعدائهم. ولقد ظهر أول تطور في هذا المضمار – فن الحرب – أثناء معركة اليرموك الخالدة .. ثم أخذ التطور أبعاده الحقيقية على أيدي أمير المؤمنين عمر، حيث عمل على استخلاص الدروس من تجارب الحرب، وتطويرها في إطار شامل، مع المحافظة على خصائص العرب المسلمين وفضائلهم الحربية. وبكلمة أكثر وضوحا فقد ضمنت تجربة أمير المؤمنين عمر في التعليم من مدرسة الحرب، ضمنت كل الشروط الضرورية للتعلم والتطوير، وفي الواقع فقد كان التعلم من مدرسة الحرب وتجاربها، كان مفتوحا أمام جميع القادة..غير أن الفائدة من هذا التعليم كانت ستبقى شخصية ومحدودة لو لم يتداركها أمير المؤمنين عمر فيطورها بشكل شامل، ويغني بها المذهب العسكري الإسلامي*[9]*.*
*وإذا* *كانت الدولة العربية ( هكذا والأصح الإسلامية ) في زمنه تضاعفت مساحتها عما كانت في زمن سلفه أبي بكر. وإذا* *كانت المعارك التي خاضها العرب في عهده أغلبها- إذا لم نقل جميعها- معارك ظافرة،* *فإن السبب في ذلك لا يرجع إلى عبقرية قادة جيوشه فقط، وإنما إلى خططه الرائعة**ووصاياه الحكيمة والشاملة أيضاً التي تنم عن ذهنية موسوعية ووقادة*[10]*.‏*
*لقد كان دور أمير المؤمنين عمر في الإصرار العنيد على وضع العقيدة القتالية الإسلامية موضع التطبيق العملي في كافة الظروف، ومهما كانت عليه هذه الظروف من الغرابة والتعقيد. ويظهر ذلك بشكل واضح في كافة التعليمات والأوامر والتوجيهات التي أصدرها أمير المؤمنين عمر طوال فترة حكمه**[11]**. وبهذه الدراية الواسعة بالحرب فتح الفاروق العراق والشام ومصر وأرمينية وكل إمبراطورية فارس حتى قيل أن الرقعة التي فتحها لو تمت لعشرة خلفاء في عشرة أمثال خلافته، لعدوا من الفاتحين**[12]**.*

*أهم آثاره في تدبير الجيش*
*خلف الفاروق عشرات الوصايا والتوجيهات في مجال تدبير الجيش وفي مختلف المجالات وتتضمن خلاصة تجربته وموهبته في الفن والعلم العسكري، وفي مختلف الشئون الحياتية. وتوجيهاته في مجال تدبير الجيش لا يستغنى عنها أي قائد عسكري في أي زمان. وهي تكشف بوضوح عن جانب من جوانب شخصيته القيادية. وكانت توجيهاته مصوغة بعبارات مسبوكة محبوكة ملؤها البالغة ( هكذا ) وسحر البيان**[13]**. وهو – على ما نعلم – من أعظم رجال الدنيا بشهادة رسول الله والصحابة ورجال التاريخ من عرب وعجم**[14]**.*
*فإلى**جانب وصيته في (القضاء) التي مازالت مبادؤها صالحة للتطبيق حتى اليوم في مجال أصول* *المحاكمات والإثبات والبيّنات، هناك وصايا مشهورة له في مجال تدبير الجيش، ويأتي**على رأس هذه الوصايا ثلاث.:‏*
*1- وصيته إلى سعد بن أبي وقاص عندما وجهه لفتح العراقين في أصول* *التعبئة والمسير باتجاه العدو.‏*
*2- وصيته إلى أبي عبيدة بن الجراح في قوانين الحرب الواجب التقيد بها في مجال التعامل مع العدو.‏*
*3- وصيته إلى قادة الفتوح عند تسليمهم الأعلام بخصوص أخلاقيات* *الجند**[15]**.‏*
*وسنتكفي هاهنا باستعراض كتابه للقائد سعد بن أبي وقاص عندما وجهه لفتح العراق سنة 13هـ، وما تضمنه هذا الكتاب من نصائح عسكرية قيمة: فهو بمثابة توجيهات صادرة من القائد الأعلى إلى قائد الجيش الميداني، فإنه يبين مدى روعة وعظمة تطور الفن العسكري الإسلامي مقارنا بمفاهيم الحرب الحديثة**[16]**.*

*وفيما يلي أهم النقاط الذي تضمنها ذلك الكتاب – كما حددها اللواء محمود بهاء الدين حنفي -.*  
*1- مقدمة الكتاب: الهدف والغاية:*
*( أما بعد، فإني آمرك ومن معك من الأجناد بتقوى الله على كل حال، فإن تقوى الله أفضل**العدة على العدو، وأقوى المكيدة في الحرب. وآمرك ومن معك أن تكونوا أشد احتراسا من**المعاصي منكم من عدوكم، فإن ذنوب الجيش أخوف عليهم من عدوهم. وإنما يُنصَرُ**المسلمون بمعصية عدوهم لله، ولولا ذلك لم تكن لنا بهم قوة، لأن عددنا ليس كعددهم،**ولا عدتنا كعدتهم**.* *فإذا أستوينا في المعصية، كان لهم الفضل**علينا في القوة، وإلا نُنْصَرْ عليهم بفضلنا لم**نغلبهم بقوتنا فاعلموا أن عليكم في سيركم حفظةً من الله يعلمون ما تفعلون, فاستحيوا**منهم، ولا تعملوا بمعاصي الله وأنتم في سبيل الله , ولا تقولوا**:* *إن**عدونا شر منا, فلن يُسلط علينا, فرب قوم سلط عليهم شر منهم،* *كما سلط على بني**اسرائيل لما عملوا بمساخط الله كفار المجوس, فجاسوا خلال الديار،** وكان وعداً**مفعولاً, اسألوا الله العون على أنفسكم،** كما تسألونه النصر على عدوكم اسأل**الله ذلك لنا ولكم )**.*
*بهذه المقدمة المباركة، بعد الاستفتاح بذكر الله تعالى، بدأ أمير المؤمنين بكلمة الأمر آمرك في صياغة قوية تحمل كل معاني الإصرار والتصميم، وتمتد لتشمل كل الأجناد كي تؤكد مسئولية القائد عن كل فرد في جيشه. ثم عمد إلى توضيح الركيزة الأولى لتحقيق النصر ووضعها موضع الصدارة في توجيهاته، حيث وجه قائد جيشه وجنوده من ورائه إلى أن العقيدة الراسخة والإيمان القوي والاستمساك بأوامر الحق سبحانه وتعالى هي طريق المسلمين إلى النصر. وفسر في إيجاز وبلاغة فأثبت أن نتائج المقارنة المادية للقوات بشريا وتسليحا لن تكون بحال في صالح المسلمين، وأن " تقوى الله " هي وسيلتهم كي يميل ميزان القوى لصالحهم. ولا شك أن وقع هذه المقدمة على إيجازها لا يدانيه وقع عبارات " التوجيه المعنوي" التي لا تقوم على العقيدة والتي تتصدر تعليمات وأوامر القتال والعمليات في الحرب الحديثة**[17]**.*
*لقد كان جهد الحرب كله موجها لبناء مجتمع السلم، ويظهر هنا التطابق الكامل بين ( هدف الحرب ) و ( غاية المسلم ) فالهدف والغاية هما في بناء المجتمع الإسلامي ورفع راية الإسلام**[18]**.* 
*فإذا ما نظرنا إلي هذه الشريحة من رسالة عمر رضي الله عنه, ووظفنا**"**أسلوب الموازنة"" خرجنا بالحقائق الآتية**:*
*1 ـ**في كل المعارك والصدامات يكون**الأعداء أكثر من المسلمين عددًا, وأقوي عدة, ولكن المسلمين ينتصرون عليهم بطاعتهم**لله, وعصيان أعدائهم له**.*
*2 ـ تعليل ذلك أن الله - وهو القوي الناصر القدير - يكون**في صفهم, فترجح كفتهم علي أعدائهم العاصين أصحاب العدد والعدة**.*
*3 ـ إذا عصي**المسلمون ربهم تخلي عنهم, وتركهم لأنفسهم, وبذلك يفقدون ""قوة الترجيح"", وهي قوة**يعجز العقل عن حصرها**.*
*4 ـ في هذه الحال يكون المسلمون متساوين مع أعدائهم في**معصيتهم لله. ولكن يبقي أعداؤهم متفوقين عليهم في العدد والعدة فيهزمون**المسلمين**.*
*5 ـ وهذا لا يعني رضاء الله عن الكفار, ولكن يعني غضب الله علي**المسلمين لإخلالهم بشروط ""عقد التوحيد"" ومقتضياته, ويتمثل هذا في ""التسليط**العقابي"", أي انهزامهم علي يد من هم شر منهم, كما سلط المجوس عبدة النار علي بني**إسرائيل - وهم أهل كتاب - لما عصوا ربهم**[19]**.* 
*2- القدرة على المسير:*
*( وترفق بالمسلمين في مسيرهم، ولا تجشمهم مسيراً يُتعبهم، ولا تُقصر**بهم عن منزل يرفق بهم، حتى يبلغوا عدوهم والسفر لم يُنقص من قوتهم، فإنهم سائرون**إلى عدو مقيم حامي الأنفس والكراع* *).*
*يطلب عمر من سعد في بداية الوصية أن يترفق بالمسلمين في السير،**وذلك خيفة على جند المسلمين وعلى روحهم المعنوية حيث إن المسافة بين الحجاز والعراق**طويلة (نحو 1500كم) والغاية من هذا هي وصول المسلمين إلى عدوهم وهم على أحسن حال من**النشاط وموفور القوة، لأن السفر الطويل دون راحة يجعلهم أقل قدرة على القتال من**العدو المقيم في أرضه والذي غالباً ما يكون قوياً بجنده وعتاده "حامي النفس**والكراع*****"**[20]**.‏* 
*تعني القدرة على ( مسير القوات ) في مفهوم المعركة الحديثة، أنها أقصى مسافة يمكن للقوات قطعها خلال يوم مع استعدادها لمواصلة المسير بنفس المعدل في اليوم التالي. وهنا تبرز مهارة القائد في الموازنة بين عاملين متضادين: سرعة التحرك .. وراحة القوات. وقد يضطر القائد إلى تنفيذ المسير على عجل في حالة قلة الوقت المتيسر للوصول إلى الهدف وهو ما يسمى ( المسير الاضطراري ) ويكون على حساب ( إجهاد القوات ). وأهم هدف من المسير هو ( وصول القوات إلى الخط المحدد ) بحيث تكون في حالة استعداد كامل للقتال بنجاح، وهو ما يعبر عنه حديثا بـ ( أهمية المحافظة على درجة الاستعداد القتالي للقوات طوال المسير ). ولقد بين أمير المؤمنين هذا المفهوم في عبارة بليغة موجزة حوت الأمر كله**[21]**.* 
*3- الوقفات والراحات*
*( وأقم بمن معك في كل جمعة يوماً وليلة حتى**تكون لهم راحة يُحيون فيها أنفسهم ويرُّمون أسلحتهم وأمتعتهم، ونحِّ منازلهم عن**قرى أهل الصلح والذمة فلا يدخلها من أصحابك إلا من تثق بدينه، ولا يَرْز أحداً من**أهلها شيئاً فإن لهم حرمة وذمة ابتليتم بالوفاء بها كما ابتلوا بالصبر عليها فما**صبروا لكم فتولوهم خيراً، ولا تستنصروا على أهل الحرب بظلم أهل الصلح ).‏*
*يوصي عمر سعداً – رضي الله عنهما - بأن يعسكر بجنده مدة يوم وليلة والمقصود هنا نهار وليلة أي 24 ساعة**)* *في كل أسبوع، وذلك لكي يعتني الجند بنظامهم وصيانة أسلحتهم، وهذا نظر صائب فيما**نعتقد، ولاسيما إذا أخذنا في الحسبان المشقة التي كان يسببها السفر في تلك الأيام**وتلك الظروف. وبالطبع ليس هناك ما يمنع من اختصار مدة الراحة هذه إذا دعت لذلك**أسباب مهمة، كما حصل لخالد بن الوليد عندما انطلق بجنده من العراق إلى الشام، فقطع**المسافة بمدة أسبوع دون أي توقف**[22]**.‏** كما يوصيه: بأن يُبعد أماكن عسكرة جنده عن قرى أهل الصلح** (**وهم من ارتبطوا بعهد صلح مع المسلمين يسمح بنشر الدعوة الإسلامية في بلادهم مقابل**حماية المسلمين لهم وعدم المساس بحريتهم في عقيدتهم وتأدية مراسم عباداتهم**).* *والغاية من ذلك تجنب اعتداء أحد أفراد جند المسلمين على واحد من أهالي دار الصلح في**شخصه أو ماله أو عرضه. وإذا اضطر قائد الجيش الإسلامي لإرسال بعض جنده إلى بلدة من**بلاد أهل الصلح فيجب أن يختار لذلك من يثق الثقة التامة في دينه، لأن عقد الصلح**ينشئ حقوقاً وواجبات متبادلة، وفي هذا يقول عمر: "فإن لهم حرمة وذمة ابتليتم**بالوفاء بها كما ابتلوا بالصبر عليها، فما صبروا لكم فتولوهم خيراً" وهذه**العبارة في وصية عمر مشتقة من الآية الكريمة: "إلا الذين عاهدتم من المشركين ثم لم**ينقصوكم شيئاً، ولم يظاهروا عليكم أحداً، فأتموا إليهم عهدهم إلى مدتهم إن الله يحب**المتقين" (سورة التوبة- الآية رقم 5)، وأما عبارة "ولا تستنصروا على أهل الحرب بظلم أهل الصلح" فتحوي**مبدأ يشكل واحداً من أهم مبادئ القانون الدولي في هذا العصر، إذ إنه لا يجوز لقائد**الجيش الإسلامي أن يضحي بأرواح سكان دار الصلح أو بأموالهم أو حتى بحقوقهم المعنوية**في سبيل التمكن من الانتصار على سكان دار الحرب (دار الحرب هي الأقطار المتاخمة**لدار الإسلام التي لم يرض أهلها الدخول في الإسلام ولا عقد صلح مع المسلمين، فإذا**عقدوا مثل هذا الصلح أصبحوا دار صلح، وإذا لم يرضوا ذلك بقوا دار حرب، وإذا فتحت**دار الإسلام أراضيهم عنوة يصبحون جزءاً من دار الإسلام).‏**وهذا**المطلب الأخلاقي يستند بلا ريب إلى الأحكام الأساسية في الإسلام ولاسيما إلى الآية**الكريمة: "وأوفوا بالعهد إن العهد كان مسؤولاً" (سورة الإسراء- الآية رقم 34)**[23]**.‏*
*فالحرب في الإسلام لها قيودُها وآدابُها وأخلاقُها الإنسانية، وليست انفلاتاً من**كلِّ قيد، واستباحةً لكل عمل ، وطلباً لِلْغَلَبَةِ بأيِّ سبيل**.* *الحربُ في الإسلام يجب أن تكون لها أهدافُها المشروعة، ومبرراتُها**المشروعة ، ووسائلُها المشروعة ، وتصرفاتُها المشروعة أيضاً ، وهو يؤثر السلم على**الحرب ما أمكنتْ سُبُل السلم ، ويميل إليه إن مال إليه الخصوم : ( وَإِنْ جَنَحُوا**لِلسَّلْمِ فَاجْنَحْ لَهَا وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ ... ) (الأنفال: 61)**[24]*
*وبعبارة أخرى: تضمنت هذه الفقرات أسلوب تنفيذ الوقفات والراحات ومدتها ومعدل تنفيذها والهدف منها والأعمال التي تتم فيها لتوفير الراحة للأفراد والتفتيش عن الأسلحة والمعدات وصيانتها وإصلاح ما تلف منها. كما تضنمت تحديد طبيعة الأماكن والمناطق المناسبة لتنفيذ هذه الراحات وأسباب ذلك، ففضل أن تكون بعيدة عن المناطق المأهولة بالسكان مراعيا في ذلك دواعي الأمن فضلا عن الجوانب السياسية المتعلقة بالمحافظة على العهود الممنوحة لأهل الصلح والذمة وعدم توريطهم في قتال أو تعريضهم لأضرار لا مبرر لها. والواقع أن الخبراء العسكريين يدركون تماما مدى دقة وروعة هذه الفقرات وأنها تضاهي ما توصل إليه فن وعلم الحرب المعاصر. والواقع أيضا أن التزام أمير المؤمنين بما حتمته الشريعة الإسلامية وتمسكه بها كان هو المنطلق لهذا الأمر، ولا يمنع ذلك أن هذا الالتزام كان في نفس الوقت يحقق الأمن لقوات المسلمين في مسيرهم ويحمي ظهورهم عند القتال**[25]**.**.*  
*4- الاستطلاع والأدلاء:* 
*( وإذا وطئت أرض العدو فأذك العيون بينك وبينهم، ولا يخف عليك أمرهم. وليكن عندك من**العرب أومن أهل الأرض من تطمئن إلى نُصحه وصدقه، فإن الكذوب لا ينفعك خبره وإن صدقك**في بعضه، والفاش عين عليك وليس عيناً لك** )*
*يوصي عمر قائد جيشه بأن يعمل بمجرد دخوله أرض العدو إلى بث عناصر الاستخبارات** (**إذكاء العيون) وذلك لئلا يخفى عليه من أمر عدوه شيء. وينصح عمر في هذا المجال**بالاستعانة بمدير استخبارات من المسلمين أو حتى من أبناء المنطقة المفتوحة "أهل**الأرض" بشرط أن يكون من الموثوقين.‏ ولكي يكون عنصر الاستخبارات موثوقاً ينبغي أن يكون صادقاً، فهو**إذا كان كاذباً أو غاشاً فإن ضرره لابد أكثر من نفعه لأنه قد يكون عندئذ عيناً**للعدو أكثر من أن يكون عيناً للصديق، أو كما يقول عمر نفسه: "الغاش عين عليك وليس**عيناً لك"، وبهذا يكون عمر قد فطن منذ ذلك الوقت إلى احتمال وجود عملاء الاستخبارات**المزدوجين** DOUBLE- AGENTS* *ممن يعملون لنا وللعدو في الوقت**نفسه**[26]**.‏*
*وبعبارة أخرى: تشير هذه الفقرات إلى أن عناصر الاستطلاع كانت تتولى القيام بمهامها طوال المسير، وأنه بالوصول إلى أرض العدو، يجب على القائد أن يكثف من دور هذه العناصر وأن تركز على مهام محددة هي دراسة الأرض بين قوات المسلمين والعدو، والحصول على المعلومات الكاملة عن العدو وإرسالها بسرعة إلى القائد. وقد عبر المؤمنين عن كل ذلك في إيجاز بليغ قوله: ( ولا يخف عليك أمرهم ). ثم أكد على أهمية استخدام " الأدلاء " لأن المسلمين يقاتلون في أرض جديدة عليهم، كما حدد أهم شروط " الدليل " وهي إلمامه بطبيعة الأرض وولاؤه وصدقه وأمانته**[27]**.* 
*5- عناصر الأمن والمفارز:* 
*( وليكن منك عند دنوك من أرض العدو أن**تكثر الطلائع وتبث السرايا بينك وبينهم فتقطع السرايا أمدادهم ومرافقهم، وتتبع**الطلائع عوراتهم وتنق للطلائع أهل الرأي والبأس من أصحابك، وتخير لهم سوابق**الخيل فإن لقوا عدواً كان أول ما تلقاهم القوة من رأيك واجعل أمر السرايا إلى**أهل الجهاد والصبر على الجلاد، لا تخص بها أحداً بهوى فيضيِّع من رأيك وأمرك أكثر**مما حابيت به أهل خاصتك. ولا تبعثن طليعة ولا سرية في وجه تتخوف فيه غَلَبَة أو**ضيعة أو نكاية ).*
*ثم**يوصي عمر سعداً بالإكثار من الحذر عند الدنو من جيش العدو، وذلك بالإكثار من**الطلائع والسرايا وهي الوحدات المتقدمة من الجيش. ومهمة (الطلائع) تختلف جزئياً عن**مهمة (السرايا) وذلك أن المهمة الرئيسية للطلائع هي الاستطلاع لمعرفة الثغرات**الموجودة في جيش العدو "وتتبع الطلائع عوراتهم".‏ وأما**السرايا فمهمتها الرئيسية هي الاشتباك مع العدو، ولاسيما القضاء على "إمداداته**ومرافقه" قبل وصولها إليه.‏*
*وبما أن لوحدات الطلائع مهمات خاصة لذا يجب انتقاء "أهل الرأي**والبأس" لها، وهذا يعني اختيار جندها من الأقوياء الشجعان ذوي التدبير والحيلة، حتى**إذا اصطدم بهم العدو كانت هذه العناصر الجيدة، المتمرسة هي أول ما يصطدم به من**القوات الصديقة، وهذا نظر صائب وسليم، وحكمة لا تزال حتى اليوم واجبة التنفيذ.‏**ويجب انتقاء عناصر السرايا بالعناية نفسها، حيث أن هؤلاء يلزم أن**يكونوا من أهل الجهاد والصبر على الجلاد"، كما يجب أن تُسند قيادتهم إلى أحد**الشجعان الميامين. وعلى أمير الجيش أن يتحاشى محاباة أحد أقاربه أو رجال خاصته**فيعينه لهذه المهمة إذا لم يكن أهلاً لها، وذلك لأن الضرر الذي سيسببه هذا التعيين**يفوق بكثير المنفعة التي يمكن أن تحققها المحاباة والمصلحة الخاصة اللتان دفعتاه**لهذا التعيين.‏**وإذا كان أفراد وحدات الطلائع والسرايا من المتمرسين في شؤون**الجهاد والجلاد، فهذا لا يعني أن بوسع الأمير أن يلقي بهم إلى التهلكة، بل عليه أن**يتجنب إرسال طليعة أو سرية في مهمة تتعرض فيها إلى الهزيمة أو الضياع كما يقول عمر**في وصيته:‏**"**ولا**تبعثن طليعة ولا سرية في وجه تتخوف فيه غلبة أو ضيعة أو نكاية"**[28]**.‏*
*وهكذا فقد: تضمنت هذه الفقرات سردا سلسا وموجزا لتسلسل إجراءات أي قائد ناجح قبيل الاشتباك في المعركة التصادية:*
*الأجراء الأول: هو الإكثار من عناصر تأمين المسير عند الاقتراب من العدو، ثم دفع المفارز ( قوات صغيرة قوية ) لملاقاته قبل قتاله بالقوات الرئيسية. كما شملت التعليمات تحديدا قاطعا لتشكيل تلك المفارز بما يناسب طبيعة عملها سواء من ناحية الصفات الشخصية لقادتها ونوعية أفرادها أم معداتها وأسلحتها – فالقادة من أهل الرأي والبأس والجهاد والصبر، والجنود من ذوي القوة والرغبة في الجهاد ، أما المعدات والتسليح فهي سوابق الخيل حتى تمتلك هذه المفارز خفة الحركة والقدرة على المناورة. كذلك حدد أمير المؤمنين طبيعة مهمة المفارز، فحذر من تضييعها بدفعها في مهام غير مأمونة أو محوطة بالغموض، وأمر بدفعها في الاتجاهات التي تتمكن فيها من تحقيق النجاح، وبعد أن تتجمع معلومات كافية عنها، وهي بخاصة ضد أجناب ومؤخرة العدو لقطع خطوط إمداداته وكشف نقاط ضعفه. ولقد سعى أمير المؤمنين عمر إلى تحقيق هدف هام وهو ( إحراز المبادأة وهزيمة العدو معنويا قبل هزيمته ماديا ) معبرا عن ذلك بقوله: ( فإن لقوا عدوا كان أول ما تلقاهم القوة من رأيك )** [29]**.*

----------


## أحمد الظرافي

*6- القتال التصادمي:* 

*فإذا عانيت العدو فاضمم إليك أقاصيك وطلائعك وسراياك واجمع إليك**مكيدتك وقوتك، ثم لا تعاجلهم المناجزة ما لم يستكرهك قتال حتى تُبصر عورةعدوك**وتقاتله وتعرف الأرض كلها كمعرفة أهلها فتصنع بعدوك كصُنعه بك، ثم أذْكِ**أحراسك على عسكرك وتيقظ من البيات جُهدك، والله ولي أمرك ومن معك وولي النصر**لكم على عدوكم وهو المستعان ".*
*وعند حدوث التَمَاس مع العدو ينصح الخليفة عمر أمير جيشه بأن**يعمل على تجميع قواته وتقليل جبهة انتشارها، وذلك لئلا يستفرد العدو بسرية منعزلة**في المقدمة أو المجنبة فيقضى عليها بسهولة، وكذلك للتمكن من حشد كامل القوى الصديقة**وزجها في المكان المناسب من جهة أخرى.‏**وينصح عمر سعداً بألا يبدأ هو مُناجزة العدو- أي مقاتلته- وبأن**يترك للعدو مهمة البدء بالخطوة الأولى. والغاية من ذلك ترك المبادهة للعدو –كما قد**يتبادر إلى الذهن- وإنما لكي يبصر الأمير "عورة عدوه ومقاتله" –أي نقاط ضعفه- فيوجه**قوته الضاربة باتجاهها.‏**ويبقى**للأمير مع ذلك حق البدء بمناجزة العدو "إذا استكرهه قتال"، أي إذا دعت لذلك ضرورة**قتالية معينة، كأن يستغل فرصة سانحة لمفاجأة العدو وأخذه على حين غرة، وقديماً قيل** "**الهجوم خير وسائل الدفاع".‏**ومن الطبيعي أن الهجوم على العدو يجب ألا يتم إلا حسب خطة حربية**معينة، وهذه الخطة يتم وضعها دوماً بمراعاة عدة عناصر أهمها عدد العدو وتسليحه،**وعدد الصديق وتسليحه، والهدف من المعركة، والوقت الذي تتم به، وطبيعة الأرض. وقد**ركز عمر في وصيته على هذا العامل الأخير فنصح سعداً بأن "يعرف الأرض كلها كمعرفة**أهلها"، وذلك لكي تأتي خطته الحربية متلائمة مع المعطيات التي تكفل نجاحها.‏*
*وأخيراً ينصح عمر قائده أن يأخذ حذره من المفاجآت الليلية**: "**ويتيقّظ من البيات جهدك"، ويكون ذلك بأخذ الحيطة والإكثار من العسس (الحرس الليلي**)* *وبث الكمائن حول معسكر المسلمين.‏** -**وينهي الخليفة عمر وصيته بالدعاء لسعد بن أبي وقاص بأن يكون الله**وليه- أي نصيره- وولي جنده الذين معه، وبأن يقودهم إلى النصر على العدو وعند لقائهم**به، وقد تمَّ هذا النصر بالفعل في معركة القادسية عام 14 للهجرة**[30]**.‏*
*وهكذا نجد أنه : في كلمة واحدة وهي " معاينة العدو " جمع أمير المؤمنين معاني كثيرة، فهي تعني إلمام القائد بالعدو بشكل كامل وكأنه يراه رأي العين – عدته وتسليحه ومكانه وأعماله وتحركاته بل وأيضا استنتاج نواياه – ثم الموازنة بينه وبين قوة المسلمين لاتخاذ القرار المناسب لقتاله وهو ما يطلق عليه ( تقدير الموقف ) في المفهوم المعاصر. ثم يحدد أمير المؤمنين الفكرة العامة لهذا القرار وهي تجميع القوى وحشدها وتنظيمها: خداع العدو والكيد له، تحديد نقاط الضعف في العدو لضربه فيها، الإلمام التام بالأرض كلها لتحقيق المناورة بنجاح، ثم أخيرا الجرأة في القتال. وفي صياغة رائعة وبليغة، يحذر عمر قائد جيشه من عدوه ويفهمه أن العدو سوف يسعى – كما يسعى – إلى مفاجأته ، وينصحه بالتأني قبل المبادرة بالهجوم وهو ما يسقط إدعاءات المستشرقين بأن المسلمين انتهجوا أسلوب الاندفاع المحموم المبني على مجرد " الحماسة الدينية ". كما يؤكد عمر على نقطة هامة في تلك المرحلة من القتال وهي ( حيوية تأمين الجيش الإسلامي ) على الجنب والمؤخرة وبخاصة حول المعسكر ليلا، ويحدد أسلوب معاملة الجواسيس حتى يأمن الجيش خطرهم. ثم يختتم أمير المؤمنين كتابه بإعادة تذكرة قائد الجيش بأن النصر من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى طالما اتقاه، وتوكل عليه هو ومن معه من الجند. وكما بدأ عمر ( رضي الله عنه ) توجيهاته بالاستفتاح باسم الله اختتمها بحمده وطلب العون منه سبحانه وتعالى. ولم يكن كتاب عمر السابق هو آخر توجيهات أمير المؤمنين إلى قائد جيشه سعد بن أبي وقاص، وإنما تبادل معه أكثر من سبع رسائل حتى التحم سعد بجيشه مع الفرس في معركة القادسية**[31]**.*

*وختاما:* 

*إن عمر يصرخ ـ في هذا الكتاب ـ من**عالم الخلود بهؤلاء الذين يريدون أن يتسابقوا مع إسرائيل في السلاح، حتى يكونوا**أقوى منها عدة ... يصرخ بهم ويقول : لا تنسوا السلاح الذي هزمنا به كسرى وقيصر،**وهما أعز من شاريت وابن غوريون، وفتحنا به الشام والعراق، وقد كانا يومئذ أمنع من**إسرائيل اليوم* *[32]*.
*الهـــوامش:* 
*[1]**محمد رضا، الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب ثاني الخلفاء الراشدين، دار الكتب العلمية ، بيروت - لبنان، ط4، 1407هـ - 1987م ، ص6*
*[2]* *الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب،* *http://www.mekkaoui.net/MaktabaIslam...R/autre/02.htm*
*[3]* *الدكتور علي البدري، قبس من بلاغة الفاروق، بحث منشور على الانترنت بصيغة* *PDF**،* *http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/attach...mentid=57041&d...*
*[4]* *محمد رضا، الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب، المرجع السابق ص 10*
*[5]* *د. أيمن الجندي، إسلاميات العقاد .. عبقرية عمر ، المصري اليوم، عدد 1911، الأحد 6سبتمبر 2009،* *http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/articl...8&IssueID=1520*
*[6]**د.إحسان**هندي، رسائل عمر بن الخطاب في تدبير الجيش، مجلة التراث العربي-مجلة فصلية تصدر عن اتحاد الكتاب**العرب-دمشق العدد 57 - السنة 15 - تشرين الأول "أكتوبر" 1994 - جمادى الأولى** 1415*
*[7]* *محمد رضا، الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب، المرجع السابق ص 49*
*[8]* *بسام العسلي، الفاروق القائد، سلسلة مشاهير الخلفاء والأمراء ( 2)، دار النفائس، ط1، 1405- 1985 ص 16-17*
*[9]* *بسام العسلي، المرجع السابق، ص 161-162*
*[10]**د.إحسان**هندي، رسائل عمر بن الخطاب في تدبير الجيش، المرجع السابق*
*[11]* *بسام العسلي، المرجع السابق، ص 118*
*[12]* *الدكتور علي البدري، قبس من بلاغة الفاروق، المرجع السابق.*
*[13]* *الدكتور علي البدري، المرجع السابق*
*[14]* *محمد رضا، الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب، المرجع السابق ص 69*
[15]*د.إحسان**هندي، رسائل عمر بن الخطاب في تدبير الجيش، المرجع السابق*
*[16]** اللواء محمود بهاء الدين حنفي، من روائع الفن العسكري في صدر الإسلام، مجلة الأزهر، العدد؟؟، 1991*
*[17]** اللواء محمود بهاء الدين حنفي، المرجع السابق*
*[18]* *بسام العسلي، المرجع السابق، ص 120*
*[19]* *أ. د . جابر قميحة، إنه عصر الخبث والسقوط، رابطة أدباء الشام،* 
*http://www.odabasham.net/show.php?sid=20029*
****الكُراع: - من كرع - اسم دواب تستخدم للحرب، خاصة الخيل ( محمد حميد الله ، مجموعة الوثائق السياسية للعهد النبوي والخلافة الراشدة، دار النفائس، بيروت، ط4 " مزيدة ومنقحة " 1403هـ- 1983م، ص631 )* 
*[20]**د.إحسان**هندي، المرجع السابق*
*[21]** اللواء محمود بهاء الدين حنفي، المرجع السابق*
*[22]**د.إحسان**هندي، المرجع السابق*
*[23]**د.إحسان**هندي، المرجع السابق*
*[24]* *عصام العطار ، الإسلام واستباحة الدماء،** http://www.dahsha.com/viewarticle.php?id=1679* 
*[25]** اللواء محمود بهاء الدين حنفي، المرجع السابق*
*[26]**د.إحسان**هندي، المرجع السابق*
*[27]** اللواء محمود بهاء الدين حنفي، المرجع السابق*
*[28]**د.إحسان**هندي، المرجع السابق*
*[29]** اللواء محمود بهاء الدين حنفي، المرجع السابق*
*[30]**د.إحسان**هندي، المرجع السابق*
*[31]** اللواء محمود بهاء الدين حنفي، المرجع السابق*
*[32]* *مع عمر بن الخطاب،* *<A href="http://www.khayma.com/nuzhatalmutaqin/greates/omar/omar4.html" target=_blank>http://www.khayma.com/nuzhatalmutaqi...mar/omar4.html*

----------

